# Demon possession in Christians



## KaphLamedh

Recently one non-calvinist spoke in the pulpit and claimed that Christians are not free from demonic powers and he added that even regeneration can't help us or save us from demonic possession. I know the man that he have has some kind of demon attack or evil spiritual attacks, and he and many others have drive out demons or evil spirits from Christians. I even believed these things when I was just converted.
I don't believe that there can be any evil spirits or demons in born again Christians. When we are temples of the Holy Spirit there can't be any demons in the same temple. Christ made us free.
What kind of experiences you have about the issue?
(In my book shelf are some Rebecca Brown's books, maybe I have to throw them to garbage can.)


----------



## Peairtach

There are some discussions on the PB about demon possession: what it is, what it ain't, and how much of it goes on today.

http://www.puritanboard.com/google....Aq%3Dpuritanboard%3Asrc%3Dffb%3Ao%3D100000051


----------



## py3ak

Yes, I would throw away Rebecca Brown's books! That is a lot of insanity right there.

As Christians we wrestle against spiritual wickedness in the heavenly. But it is important to understand that our weapon is the truth. I like how Matthew Henry expressed it briefly: _Christ's doctrine is Satan's destruction_.


----------



## christiana

Link doesnt work Reuben. Thanks.


----------



## py3ak

Nancy, are you talking about Richard's link? It opened up with no problem for me.


----------



## Rich Koster

A good book I have, on the subject: Satan Cast Out by Fredrick S. Leahy (Banner of Truth Trust)


----------



## Pergamum

Are we talking about demon "possession" (which seems to denote full ownership" or satanic attack, demonization, satanic hindrance, etc?



> "Simon, Simon, behold, Satan has demanded permission to sift you like wheat;





> So to keep me from becoming conceited because of the surpassing greatness of the revelations, a thorn was given me in the flesh, a messenger of Satan to harass me, to keep me from becoming conceited.


----------



## KaphLamedh

Rich Koster said:


> A good book I have, on the subject: Satan Cast Out by Fredrick S. Leahy (Banner of Truth Trust)



Thanks Rick. I have quite many books published by Banner of Truth (Trust). I have to buy that one also.

But I find it very dangerous, when believer says from the pulpit that even salvation and regeneration don't save us from the demons. It sounded like, that Jesus can save you and makes free and it makes situation where satan and demons are big and great in power. And it sounded like, that if we fall into sin or do one sin, then demons have right to enter us. I know God allows satan to test us according the God's will, like Job or Jesus in the desert, but everything is in God's hand.

Thanks Peairtahc for the link.



Pergamum said:


> Are we talking about demon "possession" (which seems to denote full ownership" or satanic attack, demonization, satanic hindrance, etc?



We are talking about demon possession. Can Christians be possessed by demons.


----------



## Pergamum

Kai:

Is "possession" a biblical concept? 

How do you take the Greek word _daimonizomai_?


----------



## KaphLamedh

Pergamum said:


> Kai:
> 
> Is "possession" a biblical concept?
> 
> How do you take the Greek word _daimonizomai_?



I apologize my rather poor English. If it remained uncertain what I meant: Is it possible that demons/evil spirits can live in a Christian? That I was meaning.
The Greek word daimonizomai, well I think it is 'possessed'.


----------



## steadfast7

The problem of speaking about regeneration or being born again, is that we cannot be infallibly certain about another person's salvation. The only demonic manifestations I've ever encountered in southeast Asia happened to professing believers. I cannot vouch for their regenerative state, but do I believe that _professing_ Christians can be demonized? YES!


----------



## KaphLamedh

Dennis, I have thought that Christian is the temple of God's Holy Spirit, so therefore Christians cannot be demonized. King David made adultery and murdered a man by sword of the enemies, and David was not demonized because of that. Christian can be under the attack of demons and evil spirits very harsh way.
Well, what I mean by Christian, I mean real born again, regenerated God's elected, Spirit filled man/woman.

You are right that we cannot infallibly say who are real Christians and who are not, in every case.


----------



## Pergamum

If Satan cannot possess you, can he still sift you as wheat or become a thorn in your flesh? And how would this manifest differently than full possession?


----------



## nicnap

I think it might be fruitful to look at when demon possession occurred. It was at a very specific time--we don't see it in the OT; we don't see it near the end of the apostolic era; we see it primarily during the days of the incarnation of Christ. It seems to be Satan's attempt to imitate the incarnation. Notice, as the close of the canon came, you saw less and less of if. I don't think there is any sort of involuntary demonic possession today. I certainly don't believe that Christians can be demon possessed.


----------



## Miss Marple

A question, not a challenge: did not Saul get "demon possessed," perhaps not the right words - he'd be sort of taken by a bad spirit and get murderous?


----------



## Fogetaboutit

Miss Marple said:


> A question, not a challenge: did not Saul get "demon possessed," perhaps not the right words - he'd be sort of taken by a bad spirit and get murderous?



I guess the real question is "was Saul regenerate?"


----------



## nicnap

I think what you see in 1 Samuel 19 is not like possession that you might see in the NT. It says that there was an evil spirit from the Lord on Saul; not within, and not something that had taken full possession like you see with the man at the tombs. It seems that it is more like something along the lines of 1 Kings 22; the deceiving spirit was for that moment and purpose--not a possession.


----------



## Pergamum

nicnap said:


> I think it might be fruitful to look at when demon possession occurred. It was at a very specific time--we don't see it in the OT; we don't see it near the end of the apostolic era; we see it primarily during the days of the incarnation of Christ. It seems to be Satan's attempt to imitate the incarnation. Notice, as the close of the canon came, you saw less and less of if. I don't think there is any sort of involuntary demonic possession today. I certainly don't believe that Christians can be demon possessed.



Certainly to show the greater glory of Christ, there may have been a greater degree of demonic activity in Jesus' day, but what other evidence would you have for the claim that all visible demonic activity has ceased today?


----------



## nicnap

I didn't say demonic activity had ceased as of today. I was speaking specifically of demonic possession. It seems to be the case from the Scriptural account. I only posited it as a possibility for rumination; particularly if you believe Satan to be bound today. I think Mark 16:14-18 (I don't think the pericope is spurious) was demonstrating what would be the case in the Apostolic era; and as healings came to a close at the end of that era, I think involuntary demonic possession did too. (Involuntary being operative in both posts.)


----------



## steadfast7

I'm not sure about the reasoning that because a Christian is a temple of the Holy Spirit, he cannot be demonized, any more than that a temple of the Holy Spirit cannot contain high cholesterol or cancer. Again, it is fruitless to approach this question by first speculating about a person's regeneration. The most we can do is look at real cases in the real world, and I think there has been ample eye witness testimony to confirm that strange manifestations do occur. I've seen it on many occasions with my own family members. If it is not real demonic activity, I need to ask myself what would motivate a sane person to do that? Some deliverance sessions are extremely physically taxing on the person and those praying. They can go for hours with intense physical exertion, some of which is so impressive that it makes me think that they are not using their own strength. I'm just saying what I've seen with people who ARE professing and long-time Christians.


----------



## KaphLamedh

I wouldn't say that physical sickness has straight connection with demons or spirits. We live in this physical body that never shall inherit the Kingdom of God.

About demonic activities, it was summer 1990 when two of my classmates was possessed by some kind of unclean spirits. They were drinking beer and booze, and we had this little camp with friends in the forest near the town. It is not unusual that in Finland 15-16 years drink alcohol at weekends.
Well, it was scary evening. There was no spiritism or magical things, we just hanged around, but suddenly on guy freaked out and then the spirit moved to other guy. I know that other guy is not Christian today, other guy has moved to other town, so I don't know anything about him.


----------



## Constantlyreforming

Is there anyone here who believes that Satan and his demons are bound and unable to possess?


----------



## Fogetaboutit

Constantlyreforming said:


> Is there anyone here who believes that Satan and his demons are bound and unable to possess?



I believe that Satan is bound (meaning he no longer can decieve the nation in rejecting the gospel since God has elects in all nations), but I wouldn't go as far as saying he is unable to possess. I do not believe scripture teaches that all demonic activity have ceased.


----------



## Miss Marple

"We live in this physical body that never shall inherit the Kingdom of God."

? What about the resurrection?


----------



## KaphLamedh

Miss Marple said:


> "We live in this physical body that never shall inherit the Kingdom of God."
> 
> ? What about the resurrection?



1.Cor. 15:51 Behold, I tell you a mystery: We all shall not sleep, but we shall all be changed,


----------



## Miss Marple

KaphLamedh said:


> Miss Marple said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We live in this physical body that never shall inherit the Kingdom of God."
> 
> ? What about the resurrection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Cor. 15:51 Behold, I tell you a mystery: We all shall not sleep, but we shall all be changed,
Click to expand...


I understand our bodies will be changed/made perfect, but still, our bodies are redeemed, no? Just as our souls will change in that all vestiges of sin will be removed, yet they remain our souls?


----------

